# Heading For The Beach!



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just going to do a short weekend trip this Friday-Sunday. We're going to Bolsa Chica state beach which is just a few miles north of the Huntington Beach pier. The camping area is nothing more than an RV hook-up area in their parking lot, but it is right on the beach and only 20 minutes from my house







They also have lots of fire rings on the sand so we can enjoy a nice fire at night. The temperature here in So-Cal is in the upper 70's in the day and upper 50's at night sunny


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks, Jim, just what I needed









JollyMon's not gonna be too happy about this







First Vern is going camping at Christmas time, and now you're camping on the beach.

Have a great time and enjoy yourself,

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think we hit a high of 45 today, which is good. All of the snow from last weekend finally melted today.







Of course, it looks as if it might rain any second. Anyway, enjoy your trip to the beach Jim.

Tim


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I think we hit a high of 45 today, which is good. All of the snow from last weekend finally melted today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snow, uh, that's that stuff you ski on, right?









Kevin P.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

camping479 said:


> Thanks, Jim, just what I needed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's not a popular job, but SOMBODY has to do it


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Toast a marshmallow for us Northerners will ya Jim?


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Well Jim,
At least it's not a "Thankess" job


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I gotta admit...I may be jealous.

I remember my first surfing experience. It was at Huntington Beach, CA.
It wasn't pretty. Cool place though, and the (Balboa?) boardwalk area was very cool.

I'll be down your way when I take my next cruise. We are sailing from San Pedro, CA. (round trip to Hawaii)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly,

This is to follow-up on your topic (Cruise). Just how long does it take to cruise to Hawaii and back?!









Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mark...

This cruise is 15 days long...
5 days to get there,
5 days cruising the islands (1 in Maui, 1 in Kauai, 1 long one in Oahu, and 2 on the big island)
5 days to get back to the mainland. (we love those 'sea days!')

We'll spend a couple days (pre-cruise) in the CALIFORNIA JIM's 'beach paradise'. We haven't been out there since the 80's, and I have some friends that I'd like to see.

Someday soon, I hope to tow the OUTBACK to CA for some sightseeing.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All I can say is "at least someone is camping and enjoying themselves". Have enough fun and drinks for everyone







.

I have seen cars with snow on them already. Luckly the white stuff is not staying on the ground yet. Still have a mod left to do. Small retaining wall for the flower beds. Promised my wife it would be done. The Outback mods kinda pushed the house mods into late Nov









Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

And a good time was had by all







Except for 1:30AM on the last night when the wind was blowing so hard I had to get up and collapse the awning. BBBUUURRRRRR!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you had fun. And to make it extra special...it snowed here yesterday.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Snow!!!!!!!























Mark


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I wasn't aware you could even cruise to HI. I always thought most of the cruises were close to shore type stuff like going down the baja. It ought to be fun to actually get into the open Pacific! It certainly will be 5 days with no distractions. You putting some water skiis on your outback and towing it behind the ship?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Snow! We love that here in So-Cal! It means that we get to go skiing in the morning before we surf later in the afternoon!







Sorry, couldn't resist


----------

